# Good, Basic Scents



## nappint (Jun 26, 2008)

I have a very nice friend who has offered to take some of my soaps to market with her when I'm ready. I've just settled on a recipe and now I need some ideas for scents... I'd like to start with some "sure things" like lavender etc. and then move to the more trendy ones. Due to my budget I'm going to have to buy a few at a time and work my way up. I have joined Lillian's coop and I am just drooling over the stuff she has but I have no idea what to start with. :crazy

Any ideas would be appreciated!


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2009)

Hi Judy,
Start out with no more than three or four... a floral, a fruity, earthy, etc
Lavender is always a good seller for me.. another on is oatmeal and honey with no fragance added at all.. Trendy ones don't always sell well, so my advice would be read the scent review board on her and buy small samples and test with customers.. Food scents do not, nor never done well for me.. B ut I have noticed over the yrs that it depends on the area.. Vanillas of any kind are not doing well this yr....
UNisex scents have always done well for me. Peppermint is a favorite, citrus is weak and fades etc.. 
good luck
Barb


----------



## nappint (Jun 26, 2008)

Thank you Barbara :biggrin I've spent the day deciding on 4 different scents to start with - I think I have it narrowed down.


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

My top sellers are:
CP Bar Soap
Lavender - FO
Oatmeal, Milk and Honey - FO
Green Irish Tweed- FO
Patchouli - EO
Mint - EO
Clean Cotton - FO

Liquid soap
Lavender - EO
Rosemary Mint - FO
Rose Geranium - EO

All are goat milk soaps.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

My best sellers change from year to year, and some from month to month. Lavender was one of my top sellers 2 years ago and now it barely moves. Scented OMH was sloooooow 2 years ago and now it's a good seller. Love Spell was number 1 for two years and started it looked that way again this year but I have sold very little of it in the last month. Maybe it's on the way out now. In my area, florals are the slowest.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Coconut Lime Verbena (which is Lemon Verbena in reality now), Sandalwood Vanilla, OMH, Dragons Blood, Mint Julep (Lil's tripple distilled peppermint) and Lavender Mint are my best sellers. Vicki


----------



## nappint (Jun 26, 2008)

Thanks everyone, this is exactly what I needed :biggrin


----------



## Seamus (Apr 9, 2009)

My best sellers are Applejack peel and Snickerdoodle/Buttercream from Bramble Berry. Odd enough, I just made my very first batch of Lavender soap. Have had lots of requests for it, so I thought I'd better get to making some. Don't know why I was dreading it so much as it turned out nice  Added lavender buds on top of the soap and it looks pretty.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Shawna, it's pretty to add stuff like this to bars, but alas you either perpetuate the whole "your soap is to pretty to use" so it becomes deocration, which means no more sales, or your customers will hate all the trash (rose petals, lavender, oats) that won't go down the drain after they bathe. I have these pounds of tiny pink and red rose buds for my rose soap, so I just put a tiny little bit of them into the bag with the soap, they occupy the corner and are very pretty, but don't get used with the soap...best of both worlds. Plus alot of lavender that touches the soap will turn brown and look like the dreaded rat poop  Vicki


----------



## Seamus (Apr 9, 2009)

Thank you for the info, Vicki  Looking at the soap right now, the buds will probably fall off :sigh Now that may not be a bad thing after reading what you posted. I appreciate the advice.


----------



## Amanda Lee (Aug 20, 2008)

My best sellers are:

Love Spell
Lemon Verbena
Black Raspberry Vanilla
and my dog soap which is peppermint, tea tree oil, and lavender EO's.

I sell a good bit of unscented soap that has just a tiny amount of tree tea oil in it. The tea tree covers the oily raw soap scent up, and make it nicer smelling soap.

I think it all depends on what area of the country you live in, in order for a scent to sell well.


----------

